# Livery available, Dunblane.



## SaskiaLP (12 October 2018)

We have DIY livery available for up to three horses at our small private yard just outside Dunblane, near Stirling.  The loose boxes on offer are in a beautiful Georgian stables with about six acres of fenced paddocks.  These facilities are within a small family owned private estate which is very quiet and has great access to local hacking routes, whilst also being only five minutes from the A9.  Please contact Charlie for more details. 07894588080.


----------



## TPO (13 October 2018)

Does it have an arena? I have a friend looking in that area. Thanks


----------



## SaskiaLP (13 October 2018)

TPO said:



			Does it have an arena? I have a friend looking in that area. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi TPO, thanks for asking; there isn't an arena, but there is a schooling area in private parkland.


----------



## TPO (13 October 2018)

Thanks, will pass it on


----------



## SaskiaLP (18 October 2018)

SaskiaLP said:



			We have DIY livery available for up to three horses at our small private yard just outside Dunblane, near Stirling.  The loose boxes on offer are in a beautiful Georgian stables with about six acres of fenced paddocks.  These facilities are within a small family owned private estate which is very quiet and has great access to local hacking routes, whilst also being only five minutes from the A9.  Please contact Charlie for more details. 07894588080.
		
Click to expand...

Just an update to say that there is a schooling/lunging area available in private parkland and the price is Â£100 pcm.  A multi-horse discount would be available.


----------

